# stresscoat/stresszyme?



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

what is the difference between them & do you need both.i use tetra aquasafe plus. it conditions/dechlorinates & enhances slime coat.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Stress coat is a water conditioner that does what you stated but supposedly removes heavy metals from tap water as well.

Stress zyme contains bacteria to help kick start your cycle or maintian beneficial bacteria after large water changes or filter pad replacements.

Hope that helps


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

most find prime to be all they need as far as any water conditioners go, if your shopping for one look into prime by seachem


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

i will look into prime. just wondering why so many do the same thing.


----------

